

Web browser standards support - lucumo
http://www.webdevout.net/browser-support

======
audionerd
_I am currently in the process of testing other browsers and versions,
including Safari and Konqueror. I do not yet have estimated dates for when
this information will be available._

Bummer. It would be interesting to see Safari 4 (and full IE8 tests) in there
as well.

------
lucumo
As a Linux user, I've found this site to be incredibly useful for developing
sites that must be compatible with IE6. It prevents large changes after
testing.

